

Wmutils: write your window manager as a shell script - unhammer
http://wmutils.io/

======
ShinyCyril
Only getting an empty page with a 'WIP' watermark. The wmutils project on
GitHub seems to give some more information - it looks like a nice project!
[https://github.com/wmutils/core](https://github.com/wmutils/core).

~~~
unhammer
Hm, was there this morning. [http://blog.z3bra.org/2015/01/you-are-the-
wm.html](http://blog.z3bra.org/2015/01/you-are-the-wm.html) has some nice
examples.

------
techdragon
The longer I spend working with "full screen mode" applications the more I
start to think "do I need X Y or Z" in a desktop.

I'm down to "notification zone/widget" "status zone/widget" and "the omnibar
to end all omnibars" An omnibar in this context is one of the multipurpose
text input controls like the cmd-space search box in OS X or the Command
Palette in Sublime Text and Atom.

The key being that such an omnibar has to have access to EVERYTHING. From "set
system volume 25%" and "mute chrome" to "close sublime text" and beyond. The
syntax would probably be one of the hardest things to do correctly. Think OS X
without the dock and you'll be heading in the right direction.

------
mr_asdf
asdf

